# Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures?



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just wondering how ridiculous this will be, i tried searching and didn't find anything.
I'm about to order some 15x10s and plan stretching 205/50s over it to throw on my BMW. Pics of anything like this?


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

This thread will not go well.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (SchrickVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchrickVR6* »_This thread will not go well.

To each their own.
I did find 215 on a 10, maybe my extra sidewall will make up a little...?


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_To each their own.
I did find 215 on a 10, maybe my extra sidewall will make up a little...?









TCL has too many busybodies for the "to each their own" philosophy.
That said, the 215 on a 10 is doable, but it looks nutty. I've seen some 225s stretched over 10s and I think it looks pretty sweet. I think a 225/45 would be the biz.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

Yeah, but i have 205s laying around from my GLX.








Kind of a budget set-up i'm wanting to put on my BMW because i have Porsche 928s on it i'm wanting to put on my VW.
I think i might shy away from a 10 and do a 9, we'll see!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*

You guys are








245's on a 7.5 righ is more like it


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_Yeah, but i have 205s laying around from my GLX.








Kind of a budget set-up i'm wanting to put on my BMW because i have Porsche 928s on it i'm wanting to put on my VW.
I think i might shy away from a 10 and do a 9, we'll see!

I'm sorry...what is on what and it is going where? 
Your BMW has 928 wheels? These wheels are 10" wide (rears). And you want to put the 928 wheels on the VW with stretched tires? Am I reading this correctly?
And you are willing to go the cheap route and reuse tires that may or may not be the safest option instead of spending $200 more for piece of mind.
Stretching tires if fine, if that is what you like, but the least you could do is do it right instead of trying to do it cheap. Don't forget, you still have to drive this thing in the presence of other cars and on not so smooth roads.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (gti dreamn)*

No, i'm wanting to put the 928 wheels on my VW as is (they're 16x7 and 16x8). The 10" would be for the BMW.


----------



## L_Tech (Jan 16, 2007)

I will never understand what compels people to take things to such extremes.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

This one's gonna get ugly.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (L_Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L_Tech* »_I will never understand what compels people to take things to such extremes.

w/o trailblazers like this, how can we know the true limits of the human psyche?


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

i'd be afraid to go above 50mph with that much stretch, good luck


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (gti dreamn)*

Okay... wait. Please tell me this is not the next big fad in tire fashion. We had to deal with tires that extended more than 4 inches from the wheel wells first. A few more fads later, and now we are dealing with how much rim can I possibly get on my car. And now... how much sidewall can my car ride on. Am I seeing this right?
If so, please tell me why you would want to do this, because I am honestly curious? What are the benefits to this? What are the potential hazards?


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (igotaprestent4u)*

why would you want a 10" rim with only a 215 wide tire? Defeats the purpose of the wider tires, and causing huge "??" on safety.
yeah thats right, I'm contributing nothing to this..


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_why would you want a 10" rim with only a 215 wide tire? Defeats the purpose of the wider tires, and causing huge "??" on safety.
yeah thats right, I'm contributing nothing to this.. 

Because i like it.








I'm not seeing a real safety concern, people have raced on stretched tires for years. I worked at a tire shop for about half a year, there's no reason it would be unsafe, especially with a 50 series tire. If the bead seats, it's fine.


_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 6:38 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: (TheCheeta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCheeta* »_Okay... wait. Please tell me this is not the next big fad in tire fashion. We had to deal with tires that extended more than 4 inches from the wheel wells first. A few more fads later, and now we are dealing with how much rim can I possibly get on my car. And now... how much sidewall can my car ride on. Am I seeing this right?

It's been the "next big fad" for about 3 years now actually. So long, in fact, that it's already going out of style even.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (AZGolf)*

I've seen it since the 90s.








Probably been done since the 80s on low riders, but i didn't start getting into automobiles until the early 90s when the mini truck era hit.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (AZGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZGolf* »_
It's been the "next big fad" for about 3 years now actually. So long, in fact, that it's already going out of style even.

its been longer than that. japanese tuners have been stretching tires for probably more than 10 years


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

Can someone explain why people like stretched tires?
Seems kinda retarded


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (SchrickVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchrickVR6* »_This thread will not go well.

And I will make it not go well.
OP: be sure to get some windshield washer nozzle LEDs, Clear tail lights, blue turn signals, and a chrome antenna to complete the look.


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_OP: be sure to get some windshield washer nozzle LEDs, Clear tail lights, blue turn signals, and a chrome antenna to complete the look.

werd, homeboy!


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
its been longer than that. japanese tuners have been stretching tires for probably more than 10 years

Oh yeah, well I used to run 35's stretched on my trikey when i was like 3 years old.. so








I'm a trendsetter...


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (jeremy80l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy80l* »_
Can someone explain why people like stretched tires?
Seems kinda retarded

People think stretched tires look good for the same reason people think Dane Cook is the funniest comedian ever: because other people they know do. Just like a hole is to dig, a trend is to follow.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

205's on a 10 inch? that's pushing it just a bit. you know a 10inch fits a 315 just right. just think about that for a second.


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_
OP: be sure to get some windshield washer nozzle LEDs, Clear tail lights, blue turn signals, and a chrome antenna to complete the look.

Ughh.. you forgot the led valve caps as well.. what cheese factory would be complete without it?


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (wikdslo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_
Ughh.. you forgot the led valve caps as well.. what cheese factory would be complete without it?

True. My bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_
People think stretched tires look good for the same reason people think Dane Cook is the funniest comedian ever: because other people they know do. Just like a hole is to dig, a trend is to follow.
I call BS. NOBODY can think Dane Cook is funny.


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_This one's gonna get ugly. 

i 2nd that


----------



## 92_525i (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (EuroDubbin)*

ib4tl make sure and get those hp adding nawz stickers


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (92_525i)*

Uh, yeah, anyone with real help?


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

i think your question has been answered 


_Modified by igotaprestent4u at 11:14 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

dood, we just don't want u ending up killiin the car, nor your 15x10 rims, or other people who is sharing the road with you.
oh yeah and your self.


----------



## nick thomas (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

what is the deal with the stretching of tires. it cant be safe, and i honestly dont see what people see in it i think it looks ridiculas


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_
Because i like it.
 







I'm not seeing a real safety concern, people have raced on stretched tires for years. I worked at a tire shop for about half a year, there's no reason it would be unsafe, especially with a 50 series tire. If the bead seats, it's fine.

Umm, no, it's not fine just if the bead seats. There are a few things to think about. With this much stretch, the sidewalls of the tires have no room to flex sideways, which is acutally very important for a tire to do. Just think of the loads the tire must carry when you go through a turn. Hit a small bump and the tire will break loose from the bead. No "can break loose", but "will break loose"
As mentioned in this thread, this has been in style with many car tuners for at least a decade. Because of the problems I mentioned here, it is no actually illegal to have such extreme tire stretch in a lot of countries.
This can work fine on a trailer-queen show car, but not if you plan to drive it, let alone in traffic. So, please, think about this a few more times. Oh, and if you go through with it anyways, you'll be lucky if the only thing you destroy is your 10" wheels.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Umm, no, it's not fine just if the bead seats. There are a few things to think about. With this much stretch, the sidewalls of the tires have no room to flex sideways, which is acutally very important for a tire to do. Just think of the loads the tire must carry when you go through a turn. Hit a small bump and the tire will break loose from the bead. No "can break loose", but "will break loose"
As mentioned in this thread, this has been in style with many car tuners for at least a decade. Because of the problems I mentioned here, it is no actually illegal to have such extreme tire stretch in a lot of countries.
This can work fine on a trailer-queen show car, but not if you plan to drive it, let alone in traffic. So, please, think about this a few more times. Oh, and if you go through with it anyways, you'll be lucky if the only thing you destroy is your 10" wheels.

Have you personally seen a bead break loose? There's extreme pressures holding that bead on and there's a steel wound cable running through it. It only flexes side to side to get the tire on, not expand outward.


----------



## High dB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

It bothers me that we have to share the road with jackasses that do things like this to their cars. Safety may not be a concern for them, but it is for me.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (PerL)*

I have no idea how you're going to stuff a 10" wide rim under the rear of an E30. 
Not only is this likely to be unsafe for the reasons PerL mentioned, but it will destroy the handling balance...but I expect if you are serious about doing this, you're going more for looks and less for handling.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_Have you personally seen a bead break loose? 

Not only seen it, but done it. And it wasnt even a stretched, low-profile tire, it was a 185/60R14! So, yeah, I think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_I have no idea how you're going to stuff a 10" wide rim under the rear of an E30. 
Not only is this likely to be unsafe for the reasons PerL mentioned, but it will destroy the handling balance...but I expect if you are serious about doing this, you're going more for looks and less for handling. 

it won't be unsafe, the ignorance in TCL is more unsafe than Iran with nukes.
look up 6t1's thread, his girl's mk3 was on 195/45/ on Borbet Type A in 9" wide. 205 is really going to be nuts thou.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_Have you personally seen a bead break loose?

Yes. I have personally popped beads driving over curbs (crubs?). Yippee, flat tyre. Doesn't take anywhere near what you think it does.

_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_There's extreme pressures holding that bead on and there's a steel wound cable running through it. It only flexes side to side to get the tire on, not expand outward.

Actually, the bead does flex quite a bit. It can also stretch, although it is a very small amount. The hoop stress on a tyre bead is not that great, just enough to keep it in place while the tyre is being mounted and pressurized. That's why off-roaders use bead-locker rims - so that the beads won't dismount a la my adventure with the curb.
To add to PerL's comments, you are also compromising the tyre carcass. The carcass is designed to have a certain radius of curvature at the edge of the tread. This radius of curvature is part of the strength of the tyre and the cord is spun to take this shape naturally resulting in the greatest strength. Putting the cord under permanent flexion will weaken it and the entire carcass. The edge of the tread is now under compression and this can lead to delamination. The carcass is simply not designed to take these loads and will fail more quickly. Now if some fool tyre co came out with a "pre-stretched" tyre, then it might be a bit safer. God help me. This is a public forum, I have just caused this to be prior art. This invention covers a large radius carcass with narrow tread band and angled cord wrapping over the bead to permit a sidewall at an interior angle of greater than 115 degrees. The tyres are assembled with steel and nylon or polyester plies. 
I agree with you that stretching is personal choice. That doesn't make it a good choice.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Not only seen it, but done it. And it wasnt even a stretched, low-profile tire, it was a 185/60R14! So, yeah, I think I know what I'm talking about.

Then obviously that has nothing to do with a stretch.








I'm curious of proof that stretching a tire directly caused a bead to break loose. I've hit some nasty pot holes with my current stretch, though it's only a 205 on an 8, but i've yet to have an issue. Yes, i've seen beads break from hitting potholes, fairly uncommon and not as dramatic as stated, the tire will just lose air. I'm not planning running over curbs either.








We both have our theories and don't think i'm not listening, i just want proof that a stretch was the cause. I've seen some big ass stretch in videos going around a track.


_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 12:34 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## L_Tech (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_
Then obviously that has nothing to do with a stretch.








I'm curious of proof that stretching a tire directly caused a bead to break loose. I've hit some nasty pot holes with my current stretch, though it's only a 205 on an 8, but i've yet to have an issue. Yes, i've seen beads break from hitting potholes, fairly uncommon and not as dramatic as stated, the tire will just lose air. I'm not planning running over curbs either.








We both have our theories and don't think i'm not listening, i just want proof that a stretch was the cause. I've seen some big ass stretch in videos going around a track.

_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 12:34 PM 2-5-2007_

If you don't see how stretching a tire to that degree is going to make bead failure more likely, you're hopeless.
On the other hand, someone who want's to do this in the first place probably isn't thinking very clearly anyway, so carry on.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (L_Tech)*

I can see where it can make it more likely to happen, yes, the sidewall won't absorb the impact as much anymore, but also alot of people will argue that the bigger you run the exhaust or intake, the better because that's how they see it. What's been posted does make sense as to why it would do this, but i'd like to hear from someone that's actually stretched like i want. I drive like a grandma with my car anyway, i can't however dodge every pot hole and have hit a few with my current stretched rubber, never popped the bead, never popped a bead in general actually...
Keep posting guys, i may sound stubborn, but i'm really not.







I guess i just want more proof, i've learned since i got in to cars that common belief isn't always the best belief. I've tried many things on my car that were against popular belief and it worked out great and some didn't work out so great. Sooo, i want to hear more arguements before i decide.
Usually one or two strong arguements against popular belief will sell me, but if all i'm seeing is negative, i won't buy.


_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 12:59 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

I found a thread from the owner of the car i posted...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2921351
Like i said, i'm doing a 50 series opposed to a 40 or 45 which will put the tire less out of shape.
The picture of the BBS wheels are 195/45 which is close to a 205/40 sidewall.
Edit: Scroll to the bottom
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2290968
175s on a 13x9.










_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 1:21 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## High dB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_
Then obviously that has nothing to do with a stretch.








I'm curious of proof that stretching a tire directly caused a bead to break loose.

What you don't seem to be understanding is that the issue is not JUST about the bead breaking loose. TIRES WERE NOT DESIGNED TO HAVE SUCH AN EXTREME DEFLECTION OF THE SIDEWALL!!!!! When you stretch a tire that much, the angle of the sidewall to the shoulder becomes very extreme. This cuases problems in the tire carcass as well as possible delamination problems. Think about it.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (High dB)*

Right--that's my primary concern. You're operating a tire outside of its original design spec...way outside. You are much more likely to get unpredictable behavior from it in that scenario.
Please, for the sake of making a really nice handling E30, look for a set of 205/50/15's on a nice 7.5 x 15" rim--such as this:








(shameless plug of my old car on RG-F's with 205/15 S03's)


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (Numbersix)*

I'm not going for handling, my car will likely never see a track, if it does, i'll swap the basketweaves back on with some Azeni's. These wheels are going to be purely for cosmetics and street driving.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

Eat **** bitchez.


----------



## DannyDigital (Nov 22, 2004)

Haha NICE!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_Eat **** bitchez.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (WolfGTI)*

That doent' even fit the wheel.
It is not safe.
It looks retarded.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_That doent' even fit the wheel.
It is not safe.
It looks retarded.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Going for a big ass stretch, 205 on a 10" rim, any pictures? (O 16581 72452 5)*

hmmm, my tire guy accidentally mounted my 215 on a 9.5" wheel and I thought that looked crazy, i can't even imagine the 205 on 10"


----------

